# San Audio Studios - Music for Video Games, Film & Television



## dcoscina (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Just curious though since you're verbiage seems to indicate some type of promotion: are you looking to hook up with other composers (since this forum is largely comprised of them) or clients? Just wondering.


----------

